# Χαλαρή κουβεντούλα... > The Meeting point >  Ποδηλάτες @ adslgr: Αγορά ποδηλάτου, εξοπλισμού και ρουχισμού

## nm96027

Η ποδηλατική οικογένεια του adslgr.com μεγαλώνει και αυξάνεται οπότε καλό είναι να κατηγοριοποιηθεί η συζήτηση. Eδώ πλέον συζητάμε θέματα που έχουν να κάνουν με την αγορά ποδηλάτου, ρουχισμού και εξοπλισμού.

Καλές βόλτες σε όλους!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## vamvakoolas

μαγκες μετα απο το γνωστο μαγαζι που σας παρουσιασα σε αλλο ποστ σε αλλο θεμα (κυριως για ρουχισμο) ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας παρουσιασω το
http://www.hargrovescycles.co.uk/

Αν δειτε τα εξοδΑ αποστολης φαινεται οτι παιχτηκε vamvakool-ia λυση για τις αγορες σας.
Ευχαριστω και τα παιδια απο το μαγαζι (και μετα μου λενε οτι οι Ελληνες μαγαζατορες εχουν κριση)

----------


## ipo

> μαγκες μετα απο το γνωστο μαγαζι που σας παρουσιασα σε αλλο ποστ σε αλλο θεμα (κυριως για ρουχισμο)


Μην τσιγκουνεύεσαι λέξεις.  :Razz: 

Είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας παρουσιάσω το μαγαζί που πρότεινε "σε άλλο post σε άλλο θέμα" ο vamvakoolas.  :Razz:  Πρόκειται για το *www.startfitness.co.uk*.

Για ελαφριά ρούχα (μπλούζες, βερμούδες, γάντια) τα έξοδα αποστολής είναι 4£ για το πρώτο κομμάτι και +2£ για κάθε επόμενο, απ' όσο κατάλαβα με δοκιμές στο καλάθι αγορών. Τα μεταφορικά των υποδημάτων είναι 10£, αλλά με τα ίδια μεταφορικά μπορείς να προσθέσεις μερικά ακόμα κομμάτια στην παραγγελία. Αναφέρουν ότι ο χρόνος παράδοσης είναι 7 έως 14 εργάσιμες ημέρες. Μέχρι στιγμής δε δέχεται PayPal.

Επίσης, για το έχουμε στα πρώτα post, καλά καταστήματα στη Βρετανία που στέλνουν Ελλάδα είναι το *www.chainreactioncycles.co.uk* και το *www.wiggle.co.uk*. Ειδικά το πρώτο έχει πολύ μεγάλη ποικιλία και ασυναγώνιστες τιμές.

Ο Άρδης είχε πρόσφατα αναφέρει το http://www.evanscycles.com/, αλλά δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες για την πολιτική του καταστήματος ώστε να προτείνω.

----------


## kostantis

> μαγκες μετα απο το γνωστο μαγαζι που σας παρουσιασα σε αλλο ποστ σε αλλο θεμα (κυριως για ρουχισμο) ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας παρουσιασω το
> http://www.hargrovescycles.co.uk/
> 
> Αν δειτε τα εξοδΑ αποστολης φαινεται οτι παιχτηκε vamvakool-ia λυση για τις αγορες σας.
> Ευχαριστω και τα παιδια απο το μαγαζι (και μετα μου λενε οτι οι Ελληνες μαγαζατορες εχουν κριση)


Ωραίο το κατάστημα Κωστή.
Έχει αρκετό πράμα λίγο που το είδα,έχει και κάτι ρούχα της fox που έψαχνα.
Μας έκαψες,με ψωμί και ζάχαρη θα την βγάλουμε μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα. :onetooth:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

κάποιοι έψαχναν για gps tracker με μεγάλη αυτονομία.
Τώρα που μπήκαν οι εκπτώσεις, ίσως αυτό να είναι μία λύση (στα 100 ευρώ με 10 ώρες αυτονομία)
http://www.amazon.fr/GARMIN-Forerunn...7489962&sr=8-4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...pf_rd_i=468294

Παρόλα αυτά, ίσως ένα κινητό με gps μαζί με μια 2ή μπαταρία να είναι μια πιο φθηνή και παραμετροποιήσιμη λύση.

----------


## vamvakoolas

λογω Αγγλιας (πηγαινοερχομαι) ξερω τη ποδηλατικη πραγματικοτητα:

το chainreactioncycles ηταν και ειναι το νο1 στην Ευρωπη. Ειχε ξεκινησει δυναμικα γιατι ειχε ασυναγωνιστες τιμες (κοστους) και φθηνα μεταφορικα. ομως

-δεν ειναι φυσικο καταστημα ειναι στην ουσια μια τεραστια αποθηκη με απειρο στοκ
-στα θετικα ειναι οτι σε ασχετες περιοδους κανει τρελες εκπτωσεις απο 40-90%
-παλιοτερα εχουν υποκλαπει στοιχεια απο πιστωτικες και παραλιγο και εγω να τη παθω (το προλαβαμε με τη τραπεζα μου). Ειναι η 2η ή η 3η φορα που εγινε!!
-επειδη εφαγε κραξιμο και απο Ελληνες εμπορους αναγκαστηκε να βαλει ΦΠΑ στις τιμες και ετσι δεν ειναι τοσο ασυναγωνιστες πλεον (αυτο αρχισε απο τα χριστουγεννα). Μαλιστα οι αποδειξεις του περνανε στην εφορια μιας και εκκαθαριζονται απο Ελληνιικη εταιρια!!

το startfitness ειναι χρονια και αυτο 
-δεν εχει φυσικο μαγαζι
-μετριοι χρονοι παραδοσης
-τελειες τιμες σε ρουχα/παπουτσια αρκει να προσεξεις τα νουμερα
-κατα καιρους βγαζει εκπτωτικα κουπονια !!
-δε το γνωριζα πριν-μου το υπεδειξαν αθλητες και μαλιστα αγοραζουν χρονια εκει!!

τα υπολοιπα μαγαζια που εχουν γραφτει ειναι κανονικα (φυσικα) μαγαζια/αλυσιδες απλως εχουν καποιους ενδοιασμους για αποστολες Ευρωπη...Παντως γιαυτο που ανεφερα τους εψησα :One thumb up: 

υ.γ το startfitness δεχεται paypal γιατι εχει και δικτυακο καταστημα στο ebay!!

----------


## ipo

> υ.γ το startfitness δεχεται paypal γιατι εχει και δικτυακο καταστημα στο ebay!!


Αφού δέχονται το PayPal στο ebay store, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν το έχουν ενεργοποιήσει στο κανονικό e-shop τους. Πάντως βλέπω προϊόντα στο κανονικό κατάστημα που δεν υπάρχουν στο ebay store.

Πάντως χρειάζεται προσοχή, διότι σε κάποια προϊόντα έχει διαφορετικές τιμές στο ebay store σε σχέση με το κανονικό, ενώ και η ποικιλία τους δεν είναι ίδια. Ακόμα και τα μεταφορικά αλλάζουν. Άλλοτε συμφέρει το ebay store, άλλοτε το κανονικό.  :Laughing: 

Αγόρασα μία βάση για το ποδήλατό μου, ώστε να κάνω ευκολότερα τις εργασίες συντήρησης και επισκευής.

----------


## vamvakoolas

ipo αγορι μου εχεις απολυτο δικιο, εμενα εχει τυχει ενα προιον στο κανονικο τους καταστημα να ειναι πιο ακριβο και πιο ακριβα μεταφορικα!! Ομως το αγορασα απο το ebay τους και ηρθε κανονικα!! Ειναι τρελοι αυτοι οι...Αγγλοι
(ισως να θελουν να "προχωρησουν" και το ebay store τους ...τι να πω)


ποσο η βαση? στην Ελλαδα κανα 15ρι στανταρ εχει

----------


## babarum

ψάχνω για εμπρόσθια αναρτηση για καταβάσεις κυρίως γιατί αυτή που έχω βλέπω να καταστρέφετε με λίγες ακομα πετρούλες .. έχετε να προτείνετε καμία και αν ξέρετε πως καταλαβαίνω αν κάνει (το μέγεθος) στο ποδήλατο μου?

----------


## vamvakoolas

για να μη σε ποιασει @#@#$κα ο καθε εμπορος πρεπει να πεις

-ποσο κανει το ποδηλατο σου ή ποιο ειναι
-ποσα χρηματα μπορεις να δωσεις

καθε αλλη απαντηση που θα παρεις σε αυτη τη φαση ειναι τελειως ακυρη :Wink:

----------


## babarum

"ok...sorry και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση...
έχω ένα Orbea Toubkal '11 και τα χρήματα που διαθέτω ειναι περιπου 150ε"

----------


## ipo

> ποσο η βαση? στην Ελλαδα κανα 15ρι στανταρ εχει


15€ την πήρα από ελληνικό κατάστημα, μιας και είχα κατέβει κέντρο για δουλειές.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 81 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Έπιασα στα χέρια μου το φτηνό μπροστινό φως ποδηλάτου που πωλούν τα Jumbo, σαν αυτό που μας είχε δείξει ο Χάρης. Αν και είναι ολόιδιο σχεδιαστικά με εκείνα που είχα αγοράσει από το eBay, η ποιότητα κατασκευής είναι σαφώς καλύτερη. Πιο χοντρό, μαλακό και ανθεκτικό πλαστικό, τόσο στη βάση, όσο και στις "ράγες" του αποσπώμενου φωτός, που είναι το πιο ευπαθές σημείο στα κομμάτια του eBay.

Είχα παρατηρήσει διαφορά στην ποιότητα σε ίδια εμφανισιακά κοντέρ που είχα πάρει από διαφορετικούς πωλητές, αλλά τώρα βλέπω ότι υπάρχει και στα φώτα. Μάλλον αξίζει να δώσεις τα 5€ στο Jumbo, έναντι των 1,7€ του eBay για το σετάκι των δύο φώτων.

Μου έσπασε για πολλοστή φορά το μπροστινό φως και το έβαλα στην άκρη για εφεδρικό, γιατί είχε αρχίσει να μου σβήνει στις λακούβες. Τώρα τοποθέτησα ένα καλύτερης ποιότητας και πιο δυνατό, επίσης από eBay. Δε σκοπεύω να αγοράσω άλλο φτηνό φως από eBay.  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> "ok...sorry και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση...
> έχω ένα Orbea Toubkal '11 και τα χρήματα που διαθέτω ειναι περιπου 150ε"


σου εχω 2 επιλογες αναλογα με το κοστος 

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8...gc=0;orderby=2

αναρτησουλα επωνυμη σε απιστευτη τιμη και κανει τη δουλεια απλως εχει λιγο βαρος παραπανω παρε με 100μμ διαδρομη

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8...gc=0;orderby=2

ποιοτικα ανωτερη λιγοτερο βαρος ιδιο μηκος διαδρομης (δηλαδη περιπου ιδια απορροφηση).

και οι δυο ειναι με ελατηριο.

Αποψη μου μιας και το ποδηλατο σου κανει 350 ευρα με αχρηστη αναρτηση, θα σου προτεινα την οικονομικη λυση οπου σιγουρα θα δεις διαφορα. Φανταζεσαι να εδινες 150 -200 μονο για αναρτηση? θα ηθελες να πας σε καθε κατσικοδρομο αλλα μετα δε θα σε βοηθαγαν οι ροδες, τα περιφερειακα (ταχυτητες/κασσετες κοκ) οποτε θα ξαναδινες λεφτα. Οποτε κανε αυτη την αναβαθμιση και αν πορωθεις μαζευε λεφτα για νεο ποδηλατο!

Καλη τυχη :One thumb up:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μιας και βρήκα από εδώ Ελλάδα τα Specialized Fatboy (26x1.25), ποια είναι η γνώμη σας; Θα σαβουριάζομαι εύκολα; Πήρα την απόφαση να πάω σε slick/ημι-slick (μετά από άλλες 2 αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες)...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Πρώτη φορά βλέπω τόσο λεπτό λάστιχο για mountain. Συνήθως τα λεπτά slick είναι 1,5" ή 1,4".

Το λάστιχο που δείχνεις δε σε καλύπτει σε περίπτωση βροχής, ούτε σε ομαλό χώμα, ενώ θα είναι πιο ευάλωτο σε διατρήσεις. Αν κοιτάξεις παλαιότερα μηνύματα, πριν αλλάξω λάστιχα σκεφτόμουν και εγώ από τα πολύ τρακτερωτά να πάω σε τελείως λεία, αλλά με κράτησε ο Άρδης και δε μετάνιωσα για την επιλογή μου να πάρω 70% ασφάλτινα λάστιχα/30% χωμάτινα (26 x 1,95).



Η κύλιση είναι πολύ καλύτερη με μικρότερη τριβή στην άσφαλτο και στον αέρα. Έχω συγκρίνει το ποδήλατό μου με διάφορα trekking και mountain στις κατηφόρες και πάει πιο γρήγορα χωρίς πετάλι, ενώ πριν ήταν πιο αργό.

Σημαντική διαφορά: 3 φορές πήγα να φάω τα μούτρα μου ανεβαίνοντας πεζοδρόμιο και ψηλή άσφαλτο από το χαντάκι απορροής. Με τα παλαιά τρακτερωτά λάστιχα μπορούσα να ανέβω όπως ήθελα (κάθετα, διαγώνια, σχεδόν παράλληλα) τα υψώματα. Με αυτά που έχω τώρα πρέπει να τα ανεβαίνω κάθετα ή το πολύ με 50°, διαφορετικά απλώς δεν ανεβαίνει ο τροχός και γλιστράει μέχρι να πέσω ή να σταματήσω.  :Razz: . Με λεία λάστιχα το πρόβλημα θα είναι ακόμα πιο έντονο φαντάζομαι, αφού λείπουν τα πλευρικά τακάκια που βοηθούν σε αυτό.

Κοίτα αυτά που έχει προτείνει ο Άρδης. Είναι περίπου 80% ασφάλτινα, 20% χωμάτινα, με προστασία σκασίματος και τιμή ίδια με αυτή των λείων ελαστικών που κοιτούσες.

----------


## manicx

Κοιτάω για overshoes βρόχινα. Βασικά, δεν έχω ποδηλατικά παπούτσια, έχω κάποια αθλητικά adidas παρόμοια με αυτά εδώ. Τα overshoes, πχ από το ChainReaction εδώ, μου φαίνονται αποκλειστικά για ποδηλατοπάπουτσα. Έχει κανείς εμπειρία επί του θέματος; Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω με αυτό το θέμα γιατί τα αθλητικά που έχω ποτίζουν και με το σάλιο.

----------


## vamvakoolas

exω αυτα http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=9275

τα εχω δοκιμασει εξωτερικο και....περασανε :One thumb up: 

Τα προτεινε ποδηλατας και ειχε δικιο μαλιστα μου τα αφησε 20 ευρα! :Whistle: 

Γενικα κοιτα υλικο απο νεοπρενιο και οχι λικρα ή υφασμα.

Ολα αυτα κανουν για οτι παπουτσι θες απλως ειναι συμβατα και με τα ειδικα παπουτσια/πεταλια..

PS: Η ENDURA απο Σκωτια ειναι νο1 στα χειμερινα ρουχα/αξεσουαρ

----------


## manicx

Όμορφα. Έχω αγχωθεί βασικά για το αν θα έκαναν σε παπούτσι μη ποδηλατικό αλλά φαντάζομαι θα τραβιούνται και λίγο. Για 42 που φοράω βλέπω ότι πάω για medium, αλλά σκέφτομαι και τα large για να έχω αέρα. Θα περάσω και όλα τα sites να δω αν υπάρχουν reviews από άτομα που αναφέρουν και μέγεθος παπουτσιού. Θα παραγγείλω κι ένα κάλυμμα για το κράνος και είμαι έτοιμος για τον χειμώνα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

παρε large

----------


## manicx

Thanks!  :One thumb up:

----------


## manicx

Έκανα μια σειρά από ψώνια από το start fitness. Παραγγελία την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη, παραλαβή σήμερα.

-Scott Authentic Long Sleeve Jersey Red
-Scott Authentic Long Sleeve Jersey Blue
-Madison Evo Waterproof Jacket 
-Scott Next To Skin Singlet x2
-Nike Lightweight Cycling Glove

Όλα medium και μου έρχονται ΑΨΟΓΑ...

...εκτός από τα *@&$ γάντια... Medium my a**! Κρίμα γιατί μου άρεσαν πάρα πολύ αλλά τι στο καλό, medium γάντια φοράω της KTM. Είπα να πάρω τα Nike γιατί είναι πιο ελαφριά αλλά τζίφος. 

Τι προτείνετε; Επιστροφή και αγορά κάτι άλλου, ή να τα βάλω καμιά αγγελία εδώ; Δεδομένου ότι θα επιβαρυνθώ και ταχυδρομικά (φαντάζομαι κανά 3-4 ευρώ) βρίσκομαι σε δίλημμα και φοβάμαι μην μου μείνουν.

----------


## ipo

Με γεια!

Τα γάντια σου πέφτουν μεγάλα ή μικρά; Αν σου πέφτουν μεγάλα ίσως μπορείς να τα ανταλλάξεις με το Mouse που είχε πάρει ένα σετ που δεν του έκαναν.

----------


## manicx

Ευχαριστώ... Μικρά έρχονται... Ενώ φαίνονται okay εξωτερικά, δεν έχουν μεγάλη ελαστικότητα....

----------


## kostantis

Καλορίζικα!
Το jacket είναι ότι πρέπει τώρα που πλησιάζουν και τα κρύα.
Το σκέφτομαι να το τσιμπήσω και εγώ να το έχω standby για τα κρύα.
Size μόνο small μου βγάζει διαθέσιμο όμως.
Fak... :Thinking:

----------


## manicx

Τελευταίο κομμάτι ήταν το medium και μου έρχεται λέμε κουτί. 1,74 είμαι, 72 kg. Και τιμή σκότωμα...

----------


## ipo

Οι τιμές στο Startfitness είναι καλές σε πολλά είδη, η ποιότητα καλή αν ξέρεις τη μάρκα, αλλά το ζήτημα είναι να βρεις μέγεθος. Σε πολλά είδη υπάρχει περιορισμένο εύρος μεγεθών. Ειδικά αν σε κάποιον κάνει το small, έχει κάνει την τύχη του σε αυτό το μαγαζί.

----------


## manicx

Τελικά τα έστειλα πίσω. Θεωρώ ότι για να τα δώσω εδώ θα πρέπει να τα δώσω και χαμηλότερα από ότι τα πήρα αλλά και άμεσα για να μην χάσω τη δυνατότητα επιστροφής. Τα ταχυδρομικά ήταν 2.5 ευρώ και θα προσπαθήσω να πάρω κάποια scott που τα έχει σε έκπτωση. Πάλι medium βάσει και του site της Scott που δίνει το medium με περιφέρεια παλάμης 8"-8.5" (8,5" έχω δλδ 21,5εκ). Τώρα αν βγει πάλι μικρό, τι να πω... Το large το φοβάμαι...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Στο είπα και σε pm. Καλύτερα να μην έχει τάση το γάντι γιατί όταν κλείνεις τα χέρια σου για να πιάσεις τα grips του τιμονιού θα σε πιέζει. Εγώ medium είχα πάρει και μου ήταν μικρά με 8,5-9'' παλάμη... Αφού κοίταζα μήπως έχει γίνει λάθος και μου έστειλαν το small...

----------


## manicx

Τα Nike που έλεγαν Medium ήταν τόσο μικρά που σχεδόν ούτε το σκράτς δεν έκλεινε... Ούτε παιδικά να ήταν. Καλά, τόσο θρεφτάρια είμαστε στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## senkradvii

> Τα Nike που έλεγαν Medium ήταν τόσο μικρά που σχεδόν ούτε το σκράτς δεν έκλεινε... Ούτε παιδικά να ήταν. *Καλά, τόσο θρεφτάρια είμαστε στην Ελλάδα;*


To πολύ τάβλι, pro και ο φραπές φταίνε..  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Σήμερα έγινε οργανωμένη εξόρμηση σε Lidl για μπλούζα, παντελόνι, τρόμπα εδάφους-χειρός, φώτα LED. Μοιράσαμε τα Lidl με έναν φίλο και πήγαμε ο καθένας σε δύο καταστήματα που είναι κοντά μας, κατά το απόγευμα. Ξέραμε ότι πάμε αργά για να προλάβουμε δημοφιλή είδη, γι' αυτό ήρθαμε σε συνεννόηση.

Τρόμπες βρήκαμε και φυσικά πήραμε. Φωτάκια LED δεν υπήρχαν ούτε για δείγμα, αλλά είχαν τελειώσει από το πρωί σύμφωνα με τους υπαλλήλους. Ρούχα σε πολύ περιορισμένα μεγέθη, όμως βρήκαμε κατά τύχη αυτά που θέλαμε στα τελευταία κομμάτια.

Περισσότερο ήθελα την τρόμπα και μετά τα μακριά ρούχα για τους επόμενους μήνες που θα δροσίσει, αλλά δε είναι ακόμη για να βάλεις μπουφάν ή αντιανεμικό. Τα φωτάκια τα χρειάζομαι σαν εφεδρικά και ξέρω ότι το Lidl φέρνει προϊόντα ποιότητας σε καλές τιμές, σίγουρα ποιοτικότερα από του Jumbo, οπότε θα ήταν καλή ευκαιρία.

----------


## manicx

Την επόμενη φορά, όποιος θέλει, να μου λέει. Επειδή βλέπω ότι αρκετοί περνάτε από πλακεντίας για βόλτα, το να πάω να σας πάρω κάτι από lidl και να περάσετε να το πάρετε είναι για εμένα πανεύκολο (μένω 500μ από τον σταθμό). Lidl Αγ. Παρασκευής, πετάγομαι 2' με το ποδήλατο στις 8 το πρωί, και αφού παίξω κατς στην είσοδο με τους παπούδες και τις γιαγιάδες που πάνε να πάρουν σλιπάκια και κυλότες, εγώ βγαίνω συνήθως θριαμβευτής με ποδηλατικό υλικό...

----------


## kostantis

Σήμερα ήτανε τα ποδηλατικά ήδη παιδιά;
Θα περάσω αύριο να δω εάν έχει απομείνει τίποτα,κανά φωτάκι.

----------


## ipo

Το είχα κάνει πριν από πολλά χρόνια στο Lidl της Λεωφόρου Ηρακλείου στο Νέο Ηράκλειο. Ήθελα κάτι για τον υπολογιστή και είχα ακούσει ότι τελειώνουν πολύ γρήγορα τα δημοφιλή προϊόντα, οπότε πήγα 10 λεπτά πριν ανοίξουν οι πόρτες. Άνοιξαν οι πόρτες με καθυστέρηση και είχαν μαζευτεί στο μεταξύ 30 άτομα που έκαναν σα ζώα για να περάσουν μπροστά. Σπρώξιμο, πήδημα πάνω από τα κάγκελα, τρέξιμο κλπ. Κυρίως ηλικιωμένοι συνταξιούχοι. Ένιωσα τέτοια αποστροφή που δεν ξαναεπιχείρησα να πάω πρωί, ενώ γενικά δε μπαίνω στη διαδικασία να παρακολουθώ τα προϊόντα του Lidl, ώστε να αποφεύγω την εμπορική πρακτική των μικρών αποθεμάτων που μας κάνει να τρέχουμε.

Αυτή τη φορά είδα στο νήμα το post σου για την τρόμπα, που θα έπαιρνα έτσι κι αλλιώς αργά ή γρήγορα με 25€ από άλλο κατάστημα και είχα στα υπόψη να περάσω, όποτε βρω χρόνο, αν έχει μείνει κάποια. Τα άλλα ψώνια (μακριά ποδηλατικά ρούχα) θα γίνονταν επίσης μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο, οπότε είπα να τα κάνω από Lidl που φέρνει καλής ποιότητας προϊόντα σε χαμηλές τιμές. Εφεδρικό LED περίμενα να φέρει ξανά το Jumbo με 3€, αλλά μιας και αργεί θα έπαιρνα ένα ποιοτικότερο σετ από το Lidl με 10€. Δεν έκατσε το τελευταίο, δε χάλασε ο κόσμος.

----------


## nEC

παιδιά τι λέτε για αυτή την καμερούλα?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1080P-Waterp...item3f0d7e8e87

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dg-SGA2niQ

βγαίνει ~120€ και απο το video μπορώ να πω οτι είναι πάρα πολύ καλή η ποιότητα.

το μόνο μειονέκτημα που βλέπω είναι το λίγο αυξημένο μέγεθός της, αλλα έχει πάνω ένα μικρό display . Στα πολύ + το hdmi out!

----------


## manicx

Κάμερες στο κράνος είναι ότι καλύτερο. Απλά η συγκεκριμένη μου φαίνεται τεράστια αλλά και ακριβή. Χώρια ότι αν μιλάμε για Αμερική, παίζει να πληρώσεις και εκτελωνισμό. Υπάρχουν πιο φθηνές λύσεις όπως αυτή

http://www.dogcamsport.co.uk/dogcam-...hd-camera.html

Μπορεί να μην είναι 1080p αλλά είναι μικρότερη και τα 720p δεν είναι άσχημα. Και θα σου βγει και φθηνότερα χωρίς να φοβάσαι εκτελωνισμούς.

----------


## vamvakoolas

το lidl εχει καποια ενδιαφεροντα οπως φακος κεφαλης και ρολοι με υψομετρο

δε ξερω αν ειναι καλα αλλα φθηνα σιγουρα ειναι! :Wink: 

http://www.lidl.gr/cps/rde/xchg/SID-...fferdate=12975

----------


## ipo

Έχει και το Jumbo αντίστοιχο φακό LED κεφαλιού πιο φτηνό (3€), αλλά λίγο πιο ογκώδη. Τον έχω πάρει εδώ και ένα χρόνο και τον χρησιμοποιώ συχνά (λύσιμο/ξεφόρτωμα του windsurf το βράδυ). Πολύ βολικός για να έχεις ελεύθερα τα χέρια σου, αλλά μάλλον δεν κάνει για τρέξιμο. Όμως το Lidl φέρνει συνήθως ποιοτικά προϊόντα, οπότε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα αξίζει η διαφορά τιμής.

----------


## vamvakoolas

κανει τιποτα αυτος απο το jumbo?
σκεφτομαι για τρεξιμο Υμμητο και τωρα που αρχιζει να νυχτωνει θες δυνατο φως (οχι υπερβολες)

----------


## ipo

> κανει τιποτα αυτος απο το jumbo?
> σκεφτομαι για τρεξιμο Υμμητο και τωρα που αρχιζει να νυχτωνει θες δυνατο φως (οχι υπερβολες)


Είναι πιο ογκώδης από εκείνον του Lidl και μάλλον πιο βαρύς. Δε νομίζω ότι κάνει για τρέξιμο. Περίπου έτσι είναι.

----------


## vamvakoolas

α, καταλαβα

thanks ipo

----------


## manicx

Το φως το θες για να βλέπεις ή για να σε βλέπουν; Αν είναι το δεύτερο, ένας γνωστός έχει πάρει αυτό.

----------


## ipo

> Το φως το θες για να βλέπεις ή για να σε βλέπουν; Αν είναι το δεύτερο, ένας γνωστός έχει πάρει αυτό.


Τα βρίσκεις πιο φτηνά σε ελληνικά ποδηλατάδικα. Σε ebay ακόμα φτηνότερα, είχε δείξει κάποια ο Κωστής.

----------


## vamvakoolas

ρε παιδια εγραψα παω τρεξιμο Υμμητο νυχτα οποτε επειδη δεν εχει κοωνες φωτισμου (απο νεκροταφειο και ανω απο οποια μερια και να ξεκινησεις, δε βλεπω τη τυφλα μου!

----------


## manicx

Σήμερα μου ήρθε και η παραγγελία από wiggle. Κόβουν και αυτοί ΦΠΑ εν Ελλάδι καθώς αναφέρουν VAT No δικό μας (μαζί με ένα company no που δεν ξέρω τι είναι). Καλό service αλλά, ασφαλής πληρωμή με paypal. Μόνο παραπονάκι είναι ότι στο κουτί είχαν βάλει το set cateye που πήρα με ελάχιστη προστασία οπότε έπαιζε μέσα σε ένα τεράστιο κουτί και το μπροστινό φως είχε φύγει από το χαρτόνι που το συγκρατούσε στο μικρότερο κουτί της cateye. Είχε πάρει κι ένα κολάν της dhb κι ευτυχώς υπάρχουν πολλά σχόλια/reviews γιατί είδα ότι έπρεπε να πάρω -1 μέγεθος από ότι φοράω (και όντως είχε δίκιο αυτός που το έγραψε αλλιώς θα ήμουν σαν τσολιάς). Sites με σχόλια χρηστών είναι must.

----------


## ipo

Ναι, τα μεγέθη παίζουν πολύ από εταιρεία σε εταιρεία. Συνήθως φοράω large, αλλά σε κάποιες εταιρείες μου ταιριάζει καλύτερα το medium ενώ σε λίγες το extra large. Τα σχόλια των χρηστών είναι το πιο σημαντικό για την ποιότητα του προϊόντος, ενώ πρέπει να συμβουλεύεσαι απαραιτήτως τα μεγεθολόγια έκαστης εταιρείας.

Για τα φώτα Cateye διαβάζω αρνητικά σχόλια τελευταία. Λένε ότι έχουν ρίξει πολύ την ποιότητα, ειδικά στη βάση και τους έχει μείνει μόνο το όνομα.

Ξέρει κανείς σε τι βοηθούν τα ρούχα τύπου "compression"; Κάτι λένε για αποκατάσταση τραυματισμών.

----------


## manicx

Τα φώτα που πήρα είναι αυτά εδώ. Σε σύγκριση με τα Smart που έχω, θα έλεγα ότι το μπροστινό είναι πιο ελαφρύ από το smart και περίπου ίδια σε ποιότητα κατασκευής (ίσως πιο ελαφρύ πλαστικό το cateye) ενώ το πίσω είναι 'φως φανάρι' ότι το cateye είναι ένα click παραπάνω σε ποιότητα κατασκευής και 2 click παραπάνω σε θέμα φωτισμού. Επειδή θα κινούμαι κάθε μέρα πλέον και το χειμώνα, ήθελα λύση αξιόπιστη. Το βασικότερο όλων είναι ότι έχουν βάσεις ανταλλακτικές ενώ η συσκευασία δίνει και βάση για ζώνη-παντελόνι μιας και αν έχεις σχάρα φορτωμένη ίσως να έχεις πρόβλημα αν ο σάκος κάθεται πάνω στη σχάρα και όχι στα πλάγια. Ο τρόπος που προσαρμόζουν είναι επίσης άριστος, ούτε κατσαβίδια, ούτε τίποτε. Οι βάσεις τους μου φάνηκαν καλές αλλά αν δεν φάει και καμιά λακούβα το ποδήλατο, δεν μπορώ να πω το πόσο αποτελεσματικές είναι.

----------


## ipo

Τα Cateye είναι τα πιο διαφημισμένα φώτα ποδηλάτου. Το γεγονός αυτό από τη μία μου εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη, από την άλλη ξέρω ότι σίγουρα στην τιμή θα πληρώσω και όνομα, πέρα από ποιότητα. Έχοντας σπάσει αρκετές φορές μπροστινό φως ποδηλάτου σε λακούβες (το πίσω κρατάει σχεδόν 15 χρόνια μια χαρά), έψαξα πολύ το ζήτημα ποιότητας πριν αγοράσω καλό φως. Στις κριτικές διάβαζα αρκετούς να παραπονιούνται για βάση που λασκάρει εύκολα και γενικότερα για πτώση ποιότητας των προϊόντων της Cateye τα τελευταία χρόνια, γι' αυτό και δεν επέλεξα κάτι τέτοιο.

Το Topeak Whitelight HP 1W που πήρα μου φαίνεται αρκετά ποιοτικό, αν και δεν έχει κάνει ακόμη πολλά χιλιόμετρα για να έχω τελική άποψη. Το ποδήλατό μου δεν έχει μπροστινή ανάρτηση, οπότε οι κραδασμοί περνούν αυτούσιοι σε ό,τι βρίσκεται στο τιμόνι.

Τώρα θέλω να αγοράσω ένα ακόμα για εφεδρικό. Είτε θα πάρω του Jumbo, αν ξαναφέρει, είτε θα πάω για ένα προβολάκι SSC-P7 1200 lumens για να βλέπω σε νυχτερινές διαδρομές το χειμώνα που θα έχει μικρύνει η φωτοπερίοδος.

----------


## nEC

εγώ ξεμπέρδεψα αλλιώς:

βάση - τανκ AF02 της fenix μαζί με τον TK21 (468lm) ...

τρομερά καλές κατασκευές και τα δύο. Το πλεονέκτημα είναι οτι παίρνεις και ένα φακό που χρησιμοποιείς και εκτός ποδηλάτου. Στην βάση επίσης μπορείς να προσαρμόσεις οποιαδήποτε άλλο φακό μέχρι κάποιας διάστασης. Και η νύχτα ξαφνικά έγινε μέρα  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Δοκίμασα σήμερα την τρόμπα εδάφους-χεριών που αγόρασα από το Lidl την περασμένη εβδομάδα. Φούσκωσα λάστιχο με βαλβίδα Dunlop και Shrader. Πραγματικά έπαθα σοκ με το πόσο γρήγορα και πόσο εύκολα φούσκωσα με ακρίβεια πίεσης τα ελαστικά μου.

Μέχρι τώρα έχω δοκιμάσει μόνο τρόμπες σκελετού που θέλουν χρόνο και είναι δύσκολες στο κράτημα και κυρίως την τρόμπα ποδιού που έχω εδώ και 25 χρόνια. Η τελευταία είναι πολύ καλής ποιότητας (είχα πάρει ίδια από το Praktiker και τα είχε φτύσει σε 1-2 χρόνια), αλλά μοιραία έχει αρχίσει και χάνει πίεση, αφού τα πλαστικά μονωτικά καταστράφονται με την πάροδο του χρόνου. Σαν αποτέλεσμα, δεν μπορώ να φουσκώσω εύκολα το λάστιχο σε μεγάλες πιέσεις στη βαλβίδα Schrader που έχει επιστροφή πίεσης όταν ανοίγει, όταν το ζητούμενο ήταν πίεση άνω των 50 psi. Ειδικά για τα 60 psi φούσκωνα σαν τρελός για να προλαβαίνω την απώλεια πίεσης.

Ε, λοιπόν τώρα με την τρόμπα χεριών-εδάφους, είδα το φως το αληθινό. Είναι πολύ νωρίς για να κρίνω την ποιότητά της, αλλά οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις από την απόδοση είναι θετικότατες. Μερικές δυνατές χεριές και έφτασα άνετα στα 60 psi, χωρίς απώλεια πίεσης και με την ευκολία του διπλού βύσματος (1. shrader, 2. dunlop/presta) που δε χρειάζεται αντάπτορες και σφραγίζει τέλεια πάνω στη βαλβίδα της σαμπρέλας.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Η τρόμπα από τα Lidl είναι στιβαρή και φαίνεται να είναι καλής ποιότητας. Εγώ την δούλεψα και σε μεγαλύτερες πιέσεις και δεν αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα μέχρι και τα 5-5,5bar που ήταν το ζητούμενο. Με το δεδομένο ότι το μανόμετρο έχει τις σωστές ενδείξεις θα έλεγα πως είναι εξαιρετική για τα λεφτά της.

Έχω σκοπό να αγοράσω άλλο μανόμετρο ώστε να τα συγκρίνω και να δω αν είναι κοντά οι ενδείξεις.

@nEC όλο το βράδυ στα βουνά γυρίζεις;  :Razz:  BTW πολύ όμορφος ο Κύβος.

----------


## ipo

Σε σχέση με άλλες τρόμπες εμπορίου, το κακό της συγκεκριμένης τρόμπας είναι ότι έχει το μανόμετρο χαμηλά και δε φαίνονται ευκρινώς οι ενδείξεις σε psi όταν τρομπάρεις. Γι' αυτό οι καλές τρόμπες έχουν το μανόμετρο κοντά στη λαβή και το αναφέρουν στα χαρακτηριστικά τους ως πλεονέκτημα. Άλλο μειονέκτημα είναι ότι ανεβάζει μέχρι 116 psi, πίεση που σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να μην είναι αρκετή για λεπτά λάστιχα κούρσας. Για τα 700x23 μάλλον είναι οριακή πίεση, γι' αυτό και άλλες ανεβάζουν μέχρι 160 psi (για όσους θέλουν μεγαλύτερη πίεση στα 700x23 ή έχουν 700x20, 700x18).

----------


## tasos-tasos

καλημέρες σας

θέλω τις γνώσεις και την βοήθειά σας για αγορά ποδηλάτου

τα δεδομένα (άνεργος)
δεν θέλω να δώσω πολλά λεφτά ~150

έχω κοψει το gym και λεω τα λεφτα του gym ας πάνε για ποδηλατο
δεν καπνιζω
εχω ομως χειρουργησει μεση αρα θα πρεπει να δω κατι με αναρτήσεις? γιατί πιστεύω ότι δεν ειναι και ΤΟΣΟ σημαντικό? προτιμώ να πάρω κατι φτηνό και να μην το μετανιώσω γιατί...


πήγα Praktiker... πήρα αυτό το μαύρο Outdoor με τα 150€ με κάρτα μέλους (190 αρχική)
(24", σιδερο, κανονικά φρένα, αναρτήσεις τιμόνι, σκελετό κάτω από την σέλα)
κατι βρηκα χαλασμένο επανω, παω στο μαγαζί (υπαλληλος εξυπηρετικότατος)
το παω μου το αλλαζει με 26" αλουμινιο δισκόφρενα και αναρτήσεις

τώρα αυτές τις μέρες, και αφού πέρασαν μόνο 2 μήνες (1 μήνας καλοκαίρι διακοπές)
κάνει κατι κρακ κρακ το πεντάλι
σκέφτομαι να το παω πίσω και να ζητήσω τα χρήματα γιατί να επισκευαστεί δύσκολο, ούτε εγώ έχω καταλάβει τί φταίει, το κάνει μόνο όταν τραβας πεντάλι και μία ναι μία όχι

δεν εχω ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις ούτε εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις σε μάρκες κλπ
είπαμε, άνεργος, για μισή - μία ώρα να κάνω κάθε μερα γύρω γύρω (άντε από Φάληρο Βάρκιζα και από Φάληρο Κολονάκι πήγα)
είμαι βεβαια gadget-maniac και εχω ψωνίσει τα μπιχλιμπίδια από Ebay (κοντεράκια, λαμπάκια, κλπ)

προτείνετέ μου σας παρακαλώ μαγαζιά που δε θα το μετανιώσω και θα ηρεμήσω γιατί έχω κάνει περισσότερα χιλιόμετρα να πηγαινοφέρνω το ποδηλατο στο Praktiker με σχάρα παρά εγώ πάνω στο ποδήλατο
είδα μία καλή πρόταση το bikestation
δεν περίμενα να βρω καλύτερη πηγή ενημέρωσης παρά σε αυτό εδώ το φορουμ
πιστεύω με 150-180 δεν μπορώ να παρω ενα ποδήλατο με αυτες τις μινιμουμ απαιτήσεις που έχω?

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ
(σωματικές αναλογίες, κοντός, 1.70, 60 κιλά)

εχω δει μέχρι στιγμής τα 3 πρώτα Mountain από το bikestation με τιμές από 109-150

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## senkradvii

Εγώ με 2 κοίλες στην μέση και 2 στον αυχένα και όταν είπα στον γιατρό μου για ποδήλατο με κυνηγούσε, (άσχετα αν στο τέλος έκανα του κεφαλιού μου  :Razz:  ).. Εσύ τώρα και με χειρουργείο κιόλας τι να πω.. Σίγουρα ρώτα τον γιατρό σου πάντως. 

Επίσης οι φτηνές αναρτήσεις είναι πιθανώς χειρότερες από χωρίς αναρτήσεις. Όπως και να έχει πρόσεξε το θέμα με την μέση σου αρκετά.

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Α επίσης κάτι σημαντικό που ξέχασα. Ανάλογα με την χρήση που κάνεις διαλέγεις και τον τύπο του ποδηλάτου που θα πάρεις και απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω εσύ *δεν* θες MT! Θες είτε trekking, είτε πόλης.

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Εγώ με 2 κοίλες στην μέση και 2 στον αυχένα και όταν είπα στον γιατρό μου για ποδήλατο με κυνηγούσε, (άσχετα αν στο τέλος έκανα του κεφαλιού μου  ).. Εσύ τώρα και με χειρουργείο κιόλας τι να πω.. Σίγουρα ρώτα τον γιατρό σου πάντως. 
> 
> Επίσης οι φτηνές αναρτήσεις είναι πιθανώς χειρότερες από χωρίς αναρτήσεις. Όπως και να έχει πρόσεξε το θέμα με την μέση σου αρκετά.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Α επίσης κάτι σημαντικό που ξέχασα. Ανάλογα με την χρήση που κάνεις διαλέγεις και τον τύπο του ποδηλάτου που θα πάρεις και απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω εσύ *δεν* θες MT! Θες είτε trekking, είτε πόλης.


σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου

στο θέμα MT / trekking
θελω ενα ποδήλατο για πανω κατω με κανεναν φιλο ή μονος για καμία ώρα την ημέρα, δρόμο, πόλη, ε κανενα πεζοδρόμιο? λακούβες δεν εχουμε? δόξα τον Θεό έχουμε

αξιόπιστο ελληνικό μαγαζί και να κινηθω εκεί που βρήκα και στο bikestation από 110-150?
για τις κηλες στην μέση που χειρουργήθηκα, το μετάνιωσα, και μετά το χειρουργειο ο γιατρός δεν με εβαλε για θεραπειες και ενδυναμωση. Έτσι το θελω για γυμναστική χαλάρωση ξεγνοιασιά την βόλτα μου ξερεις μιση με μια ωρα μερα παρά μερα (κάνει καλό η ανεργία στο ποδήλατο βλέπεις)

----------


## senkradvii

Bρε συ λακούβες και πεζοδρόμια με εγχειρισμένη μέση που χρειάζεται ενδυνάμωση??  :Scared: 

Τζάμπα η εγχείρηση βρε Τάσο και η μέση σου. Το ποδήλατο δεν πρόκειται να σε βοηθήσει να ενδυναμώσεις σε καμία περίπτωση τους ραχιαίους ή κοιλιακούς μύες σου, που σαφώς χρειάζονται ενδυνάμωση. Το αντίθετο, οι πιθανοί κραδασμοί θα την επιβαρύνουν σίγουρα! Για χαλάρωση οκ, απλά στην χαλάρωση *δεν* συμπεριλαμβάνονται λακούβες, αλματάκια και πεζοδρόμια ανέβα - κατέβα.  :Razz: 

Χωρίς να είμαι γιατρός φυσικά, απλά ομοιοπαθής που το έχω ψάξει λιγάκι, σου λέω να ρωτήσεις *οπωσδήποτε* τον γιατρό σου ή έστω κάποιον άλλον γιατρό. Επίσης θα σε συμβούλευα για ενδυνάμωση να ξεκινήσεις κολυμβητήριο και κοιλιακούς/ραχαίους, κάνοντάς τους όμως *σωστά* με αρκετές διατάσεις πριν και μετά.

Αν παρ'όλα αυτά επιμένεις ότι θες αλματάκια και ιστορίες θα σου πω πως ρισκάρεις και πως για να είσαι ως ενός σημείου καλυμμένος θα χρειαστείς ποδήλατο με εξαιρετικές αναρτήσεις που προφανώς και θα κοστίσει πολλά!

Επίσης πιστεύω πως το trekking είναι ιδανικό για κίνηση στην πόλη, αν και εγώ προσωπικά έχω προτιμήσει καθαρά ποδήλατο πόλης, αφού το βρίσκω απείρως πιο αναπαυτικό, ξεκούραστο και απολαυστικό στις βόλτες μου (και όσοι το έχουν δοκιμάσει!  :Razz:  ), οπότε μην ασχοληθείς με ΜΤ.  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο σωστή είναι η επιλογή ενός σιδερένιου no name ποδηλάτου όταν έχεις θέμα υγείας. Ας παραλείψουμε το θέμα των επιδιορθώσεων που, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, θα χρειάζεσαι κάθε 3 και λίγο, και ας επικεντρωθούμε στο θέμα άνεσης, γεωμετρίας και υγείας.

Η άνεση που θα σου προσφέρει ένα επώνυμο ποδήλατο, με επώνυμα περιφερειακά (και ιδίως ανάρτηση) και αλουμινένιο σκελετό, δεν έχει καμία σχέση από αυτή μιας no name σιδερένιας σαβούρας. Ναι μεν το budget σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση είναι υπερδιπλάσιο από αυτό που διαθέτεις αλλά καλύτερα να πάρεις κάτι το οποίο θα σου κρατήσει αρκετά χρόνια χωρίς προβλήματα παρά να πας σε κάτι της οκάς το οποίο θα σου βγάλει το λάδι στην οδήγηση και τα προβλήματα.

Θα σου πρότεινα να κοιτάξεις και αγγελίες μήπως βρεις κάποιο παλιό ποιοτικό μεταχειρισμένο σε παρεμφερές budget.

Τέλος, καλό θα ήταν να πάρεις 1-2 γνώμες από γιατρούς/φυσικοθεραπευτές για το εν λόγω θέμα.

----------


## tasos-tasos

θετεις ενα θέμα... αν επρεπε να χειρουργηθω... μιλάμε για την ζωή μου
αλλοι λεγανε χειρουργείο, αλλοι λεγανε οχι
και ημουν αθλητικος τυπος
2 κηλες, προφανώς από καποιο βάρος που σήκωσα (οθόνη, βαρελι μπυρας σε καφετέρια)

ισως να γλυτωνα το χειρουργείο
ισως... δεν ξερω
τωρα ομως εγινε και δεν υπάρχει Undo

με τον φόβο ότι θα πάρω κάτι και θα το αφήσω (έχω αρκετά αγορασμένα που μείνανε στην ακρη, όργανο κοιλιακων απο Lidl, power stick με τα λάστιχα από Lidl, αυτά είναι άθικτα αν τα θελει κανείς στο κουτί τους, ευχαρίστως)
με τον φόβο αυτό, επέλεξα κάτι φθηνό για να μην μεινει και αυτό στην άκρη (και λόγω ανεργίας)
ε και πιο φθηνα έβρισκα Mt και κατέληξα Praktiker
μέχρι στιγμής έχω κάνει Lock σε αυτά τα Mt που έχει το bikestation (3 κομμάτια μέχρι 150 ευρώ περίπου)

........Auto merged post: tasos-tasos πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο σωστή είναι η επιλογή ενός σιδερένιου no name ποδηλάτου όταν έχεις θέμα υγείας. Ας παραλείψουμε το θέμα των επιδιορθώσεων που, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, θα χρειάζεσαι κάθε 3 και λίγο, και ας επικεντρωθούμε στο θέμα άνεσης, γεωμετρίας και υγείας.
> 
> Η άνεση που θα σου προσφέρει ένα επώνυμο ποδήλατο, με επώνυμα περιφερειακά (και ιδίως ανάρτηση) και αλουμινένιο σκελετό, δεν έχει καμία σχέση από αυτή μιας no name σιδερένιας σαβούρας. Ναι μεν το budget σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση είναι υπερδιπλάσιο από αυτό που διαθέτεις αλλά καλύτερα να πάρεις κάτι το οποίο θα σου κρατήσει αρκετά χρόνια χωρίς προβλήματα παρά να πας σε κάτι της οκάς το οποίο θα σου βγάλει το λάδι στην οδήγηση και τα προβλήματα.
> 
> Θα σου πρότεινα να κοιτάξεις και αγγελίες μήπως βρεις κάποιο παλιό ποιοτικό μεταχειρισμένο σε παρεμφερές budget.
> 
> Τέλος, καλό θα ήταν να πάρεις 1-2 γνώμες από γιατρούς/φυσικοθεραπευτές για το εν λόγω θέμα.


η ανεργία με έχει καθίσει όλη μερα στο Pc
ευκαιρία να βγαίνω μισή ωρίτσα να ξεσκάω
εχουμε αλλες ελληνικές πηγές και να μην ξεφύγω πάνω από 200?
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ανθρώπινο ενδιαφέρον και τις προσεγγίσεις σας

----------


## ipo

Το γεγονός ότι γίνεται ευρεία χρήση του αλουμινίου στα ποδήλατα, δε σημαίνει ότι το σίδερο δεν είναι καλό υλικό για την κατασκευή ποδηλάτου. Είναι βαρύτερο μεν, αλλά απορροφάει καλύτερα τους κραδασμούς σε σχέση με το αλουμίνιο. Αν πάρει κάποιος ένα ποδήλατο των 350€, είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχει καλύτερη γεωμετρία, αλλά δε σημαίνει ότι το σιδερένιο θα είναι επιβαρυντικό για την υγεία του.

Στο ζήτημα των περιφερειακών θα συμφωνήσω με ό,τι ειπώθηκε. Πέρσι ξεκίνησα κάνοντας φτηνές επιλογές, αλλά πλέον έχω δει ότι αν κάνεις αρκετά ποδήλατο (οι 3 ώρες την εβδομάδα που ανέφερες δεν είναι λίγο) για πολύ καιρό, ό,τι πάρεις σε κακή ποιότητα, θα το ξαναπληρώσεις.

Δεν προτείνω κάτι συγκεκριμένο, διότι υπάρχουν άλλοι στο νήμα που έχουν περισσότερες γνώσεις, αλλά θα σου έλεγα να κοιτάς αγγελίες για μεταχειρισμένα. Με 150€ και προσεκτική επιλογή, θα πάρεις κάτι καλύτερο από ένα καινούριο των 300€.

----------


## senkradvii

Δεν θέτω θέμα αν έπρεπε να χειρουργηθείς ή όχι. Θέτω θέμα πως να προσέξεις την μετεγχειρητική σου πορεία και την μέση σου. 

Όπως σου λέω και εγώ και ο ποντικόπατάτας με το φθηνό (και προφανώς κακό) ποδήλατο ρισκάρεις για την υγεία σου, πρώτα απ'όλα. Κοίτα μήπως βρεις κάποιο καλό μεταχειρισμένο καλύτερα, επιμένοντας για trekking ή πόλης και όχι ΜΤ.  :Wink: 

Τώρα για μαγαζιά ας σου προτείνει κάποιο παιδί εξ Αθηνών που τα ξέρουν και καλύτερα. Eγώ αυτά τα 2 ξέρω. 

http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/

http://www.cyclist.gr/

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ιpe μη ξεχνάς πως και το βάρος παίζει ρόλο. Αν χρειαστεί για κάποιο λόγο να σηκώσει το ποδήλατο?  :Wink:

----------

